# doubling revenues by shooting stills / video simultaneously?



## foundingfilms (Dec 12, 2009)

hey there--i am trying to make some decisions regaridng holiday gifts and i am divided on this solution here combining the best of the canon 5d/7d with the hv30/hv40/hfs11/hfs100?:



what's your take?
practical way 2 combine the best of the canon 5d/7d with the hv30/hv40/hfs11/hfs100? ? thanks!
it can shoot stills/video simultaneously... and gives you a lot of that automatic camera-shake--haha--if that's what you need.
but does it make sense?
is this the best way to shoot both hd video and stills video?
can it help double my friend's revenues? or at least enhance them? by what %?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 12, 2009)

Pick one... master it, double your revenue that way.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Dec 12, 2009)

The camera shake would be ghastly.  I agree with above.  Pick one, or atleast one at a time, and be good at it.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 12, 2009)

Hard to imagine anything worthwhile coming from the video camera and I can't help but think that it would get in the way of the photography which could mean losing photo quality.

Making a simple bracket like the one in the image is easy enough. Give it a shot and tell us what happens when you try shooting photos in portrait orientation.


----------



## KmH (Dec 12, 2009)

That was my first thought too....Hummmm, what happens in portrait orientation?

My second thought was.....why buy stills when I can have the video and do screen shots?

Is that Coronado with Point Loma in the background?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 12, 2009)

This thing might just be a joke.

I use two hands to hold a camera and I have a feeling the video cam would get in the way of that. :lmao:


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 12, 2009)

Just use duct tape, it'll give the same impression and it's a lot cheaper.


----------



## Joseph S. Wisniewski (Dec 13, 2009)

You have posted this same spam on photo.net, dpReview, amazon, photostocking, dgrin, wopuler, photography on the net, you name it.

Your product makes no sense.
* Holding a heavy object (a pro DSLR with lens, bolted to a camcorder) in the way you picture could be harmful, it may strain the flexor and extensor muscles of the right wrist and compress the radioulnar joint.
* Pros rotate the camera from horizontal to vertical frequently.
* If you hold the still camera properly, in a strain reducing, vibration reducing two hand grip with still camera to your face, the video camera bangs your chest.
* By hanging the video camera so that its lens center line is a foot below the still camera, you give it an unflattering viewpoint, looking up people's noses!
* You've placed the video camera at a high motion point, far from the suspension point, making the opposite of a stabilization system like a glidecam or steady cam. Your system will increase vibration (especially translational vibration, which a camera's built-in stabilization system cannot compensate for).


----------



## bhphotography (Dec 13, 2009)

not quite sure how that would work when you switch to portrait orientation! I have been pitching stills / video for commercial work so that clients can now have video on their sites. I would shoot the still / video separate


----------



## Joseph S. Wisniewski (Dec 17, 2009)

bhphotography said:


> not quite sure how that would work when you switch to portrait orientation!


It doesn't. On Elliot McGurken's site (that's "foundingfilms" real name) there are 33 pictures of a model that is supposed to be using a DSLR with a camcorder hanging under it from his bracket. Nine of those 33 pictures are in portrait orientation.

Yes, even the promoter of the "hang a camcorder under your DSLR" bracket couldn't have gotten through his shoot using his own bracket, because photographers really do need to shoot a lot in portrait orientation.


----------



## Moonb007 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am not sure why you would want this...they are not the same medium


----------



## TheGenericusername (Dec 22, 2009)

ORR buy a rebel T1i like me and record in 1080p and take stills at the same time fyi its completely for fun and never would a professional use two mediums in such a format. Your a  PHOTOGRAPHER not a VpIhDoEtOgRpher


----------



## erzyhazel (Dec 30, 2009)

you should pick one to focused with.. whether it photography or videography... more experience will positively impact to your revenue..


----------



## newbnewb (Oct 11, 2010)

funny/cool thread on all this! haha  also fodder for the nikon-canon  religious wars:

http://www.modelmayhem.com/po.php?thread_id=638411


> nikon finally gets canon quality 1080p hd (24p, 30i, 60i)  hd video.   you can diy (do it yourself) @:  A DIY 9Shooter: Shooting Stills & Video Simultaneously & Audio Too! | DIYPhotography.net
> 
> have fun!  let me know if anyone else has tried this.  it lets one  capture video throughout the entire shoot, and the new dynamic image  stabilization on the canon hfs200 is awesome, so it smooths it all out.
> 
> ...


--from 
http://www.modelmayhem.com/po.php?thread_id=638411


----------



## swoop_ds (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not sure of the name of the book 100%, but I think it's called Wedding Photography Fusion or somesuch.  It's about mixing stills and video.  Interesting read, it doesn't use an effed up system like in this thread though...


----------



## dzfoto (Oct 14, 2010)

Its better to do one work professionaly than two amateurish. Its up to you


----------



## Destin (Oct 14, 2010)

Obviously this is a joke, or the owner of the company dont know crap about photography. 

If you wanna do both (for weddings at least), throw a couple video cameras on tripods around the church/reception hall, and let them record. Then go about your business shooting photos. Won't be great video though. 

OR you hire a second shooter (there's a revolutionary idea, eh?)


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2010)

OH, but if it were so easy! "Doubling revenues", just like that! Imagine!


----------



## IgsEMT (Oct 14, 2010)

> Pick one... master it, double your revenue that way.


*AMEN!!!*


----------

